# Some Optimization, Also Reputation



## Butterfree (Feb 24, 2013)

Since people have been complaining about the server busy message a lot recently, I went and changed a resource-intensive setting I'd missed before. Now forums are not automatically marked as read when you've read every thread in the forum until you've actually viewed the forum's thread listings. If this doesn't help much, I can also make it cookie-based, which would decrease the strain further, but I figured it would be nice to see if just this helps any.

EDIT: Also, the reputation system is now enabled. As suggested in the Forum Discussion thread campaigning for this, you can only give positive reputation, and everyone has the same reputation power, regardless of how much reputation they currently have. You can basically use this option to express that you like somebody's post and why without perhaps irrelevantly replying to the thread or writing them a PM/VM.

If you do not wish to publicly display your reputation level, there is an option to hide it in your User CP.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 24, 2013)

...Is there anything you can do to make it visible in Bachuru style? It's a broken image tag in this style.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 24, 2013)

You said that your points are public, but I can't find them on anyone. Where are they displayed?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2013)

How positively fabulous, darling! Now really, we _must_ be doing something about those wings of yours... certainly not as wonderful as mine...


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 24, 2013)

Butterfree said:


> Also, the reputation system is now enabled. As suggested in the Forum Discussion thread campaigning for this, you can only give positive reputation, and everyone has the same reputation power, regardless of how much reputation they currently have. You can basically use this option to express that you like somebody's post and why without perhaps irrelevantly replying to the thread or writing them a PM/VM.
> 
> If you do not wish to publicly display your reputation level, there is an option to hide it in your User CP.


*Music Dragon* and *1 other person* like this.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 24, 2013)

oh man i love the cutie patoot message you get when you give rep. :D


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 25, 2013)

Why is everyone an unknown quantity?


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 25, 2013)

Mozankairu said:


> You said that your points are public, but I can't find them on anyone. Where are they displayed?


It's the little gray/green square in your postbit.



Mozankairu said:


> Why is everyone an unknown quantity?


Because that's the neutral message for when you don't have any rep or only have a very small number of points.

I'll try to fix Bachuru style.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 25, 2013)

MD is shown as neutral but supposedly he has an assload of rep

Bachuru style seems to have a lot of broken things.  I used to use it, but Roar of Time is a bit better.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 25, 2013)

Aaand not just this but everything (or just about everything) that was broken in Bachuru style should be okay now. (We're also no longer leeching the images off Kratos's server.) Tell me if anything else is missing.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 25, 2013)

Aaand I get "Server Busy" for two hours while trying to respond to a thread involving a possible solution to the "Server Busy" thingy.


----------



## Minish (Feb 25, 2013)

What _is_ the amount you have to have before it becomes visible? That's kind of strange.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 25, 2013)

The neutral message is up to ten points, I think. As you get more rep, the hover-message becomes more fawning. (It's still _visible_ if you have positive rep at all, since then the rep square becomes green instead of gray; the messages are just calibrated differently.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, the server isn't acting any better :/


----------



## mewtini (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, Butterfree, but truth be told, it seems as if the server's gotten _worse._

I've had a forum blackout for almost two days (give and take a few minutes in between.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 27, 2013)

eh, but it's been doing that anyway for a while now - i kinda doubt turning down a resource-intensive setting would have made it worse.

I'm kinda curious as to why we're getting long forum blackouts now when we have less active members now than what we had, say, a year ago.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 27, 2013)

Could turning on rep have made it worse?


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 27, 2013)

Turning rep on definitely affects it _somewhat_ in the wrong direction, but it shouldn't do so to any very significant degree. The more likely culprit is that the fact I lowered the load limit that would give the message a little - I'd been getting some actual 500 errors due to database server unavailability, which seemed to indicate that the forum was going a bit too far before coming up with the server busy message. Nonetheless, it only happened a couple of times and apparently this level is being pretty impossible, so.

I changed it back to what it was before and the thread read setting to the cookie-based one. Hopefully this is better.

EDIT: ALSO I ran a thing to optimize the post table.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 27, 2013)

oh wow i love whatever it is that makes the new posts thing only show new posts (as opposed to just unread stuff that's been there for ages).


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell yes that change was amazing


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2013)

Butterfree said:


> The neutral message is up to ten points, I think. As you get more rep, the hover-message becomes more fawning. (It's still _visible_ if you have positive rep at all, since then the rep square becomes green instead of gray; the messages are just calibrated differently.)


Oh! I figured it would show the exact amount of rep. Maybe I like this better instead, then.

But the best recent thing is full stuff in bachuru, wow. It's taking a while to get used to having an actual image to click for quoting. thank you!


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Feb 28, 2013)

The rep thing was a good move!


----------



## Hiikaru (Mar 1, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> oh wow i love whatever it is that makes the new posts thing only show new posts (as opposed to just unread stuff that's been there for ages).


I like stuff eventually disappearing instead of sitting for months! Except now things won't even stay for a few hours! It only shows me the most super-recent posts and not ones from like, this morning. Or even from three hours ago. So I keep missing basically every post which kind of defeats the point.

Is this fixable?

(It's showing one from three pm, but not from two pm (it's five now) so I guess around two hours is the timeframe.

Also it doesn't get rid of new posts once I read them! It just turns them non-bold until they get too old. But that's less of an issue or maybe even an anti-issue depending.)


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 1, 2013)

Hiikaru said:


> I like stuff eventually disappearing instead of sitting for months! Except now things won't even stay for a few hours! It only shows me the most super-recent posts and not ones from like, this morning. Or even from three hours ago. So I keep missing basically every post which kind of defeats the point.
> 
> Is this fixable?
> 
> ...


Try using the "Today's Posts" feature and see if you like that better.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2013)

Hahaha, the new post thing is a thing I'm enjoying.

Butterfree, whatever you did, it worked! I don't really get 'server's too busy' and when I do, it only lasts for a few minutes.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 3, 2013)

ok so when you're looking at the rep you have and who gave it and all what does red mean? i thought you couldn't unrep someone


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 3, 2013)

(Rep received shows up in User CP btw)


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 3, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> ok so when you're looking at the rep you have and who gave it and all what does red mean? i thought you couldn't unrep someone


You technically can if you modify the request you send. I figured nobody would bother, but if this is happening for real, I can add more modification code to make that impossible.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 3, 2013)

Butterfree said:


> You technically can if you modify the request you send. I figured nobody would bother, but if this is happening for real, I can add more modification code to make that impossible.


oh no it was a mod running a test lol but i just figured i'd ask why since yeah.


----------



## Hiikaru (Mar 7, 2013)

Music Dragon said:


> Try using the "Today's Posts" feature and see if you like that better.


Wait, how? I can't find it anywhere.

(and now I've missed posts from like a week no...)


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

Hiikaru said:


> Wait, how? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> (and now I've missed posts from like a week no...)


It's under Quick Links.

Well, just go through all the forums one by one and see if there's anything there you care about, I guess.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 7, 2013)

Quick Links > Today's Posts

Easiest way to browse all the forums at once. Unlike the "New Posts" button, the threads still show up after you look at them.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 1, 2013)

In the user CP where it shows your rep and who gave it to you, what does a grey square mean?

I know on someone's profile it means they don't have any, in this context does it mean someone gave me neutral rep or something?


----------



## Spoon (Oct 1, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> In the user CP where it shows your rep and who gave it to you, what does a grey square mean?
> 
> I know on someone's profile it means they don't have any, in this context does it mean someone gave me neutral rep or something?


Yeah, I got neutral rep, too. I'm guessing it just a sort of thing to say that they appreciated the thing you said but didn't want to give positive rep or something.


----------



## Flora (Oct 1, 2013)

it might have been a mod test or something


----------



## Spoon (Oct 1, 2013)

Flora said:


> it might have been a mod test or something


I don't think so because it wasn't a mod who gave me neutral rep.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 1, 2013)

You can't actually give neutral rep. That square is used when the person who gave you rep has a reputation power of zero, i.e. any rep they give doesn't actually affect your reputation total. Everyone is _supposed_ to have the same reputation power (of 1), though, so I've probably set something up wrong.


----------

